# [PC-WELT Recht] Illegaler Download-Dienst geschlossen ? Nutzerdaten beschlagnahmt



## Newsfeed (14 November 2006)

Der Polizei ist mit der Verhaftung eines 19-jährigen Rügeners ein entscheidender Schlag gegen die Filesharing-Szene gelungen. Punkt1, so der Nickname des Admins, war bereits für den Betrieb des illegalen Dienstes Bockwurst.dl.am verantwortlich. Den Behörden fielen in diesem Zusammenhang umfassende Listen mit Nutzungsdaten in die Hände.

Weiterlesen...


----------

